# Got a SCUR



## StykbowMT225 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have an Alpine/saanen x that has a scur. It didnt alarm me until it started growing down the back of his head. He seems fine, and I figure it will just break off again soon, but should I have it removed anyway?


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I saw the ends off if they start curling into their heads. If it is thin you can use bolt cutters as well. Though it is best to know how far the blood vessel goes before getting too close to the head. Take little bits off the end until you figure out how far it goes. A little bleeding isn't serious. If the scur is loose then you are pretty safe. If it is solid then most likely there is some bony core left in there with its associated blood supply.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Most feed stores sell what is called a wire saw. Its just a piece of course wire with a handle on each end. Here we have a buck that needs this done about every 2 years. The wire saw makes very short work of it and we either use a blood stop powder or the dis budding iron to stop the bleeding. If its real bad, you can get some gauze and vet wrap to put over the wound after the powder. Just wrap the vet wrap around behind the jaw on the next and up and over the horn area. Kinda tight for the first 30 min to an hour to help stop the bleeding but not enough to cut off breathing . Then after it has stopped bleeding you can loosen the wrap. Leave on for at least 24 hours. After which time you can remove the wrap and the gauze should stay stuck to the wound. Let it fall off on its own.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I put 3 elastorator bands on mine. As near to the base of the skull as possible. The scurs fell off. NO blood. I will let you know if I have to do it again. I did read in hoeggers that if you duct tape the horn that the bands will stay in place better. I may try that on Sully. His scur is cone shaped.
And while at this time it is OK. It has a tendency to break off and bleed when it gets big. So I want it gone.


----------



## StykbowMT225 (Feb 21, 2012)

I appreciate all of the advice. I will let you know how it goes.

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

If you have any pending vet care, I had mine done when castrated. Cut off and burned them back to the scalp. He didn't feel a thing due to being sedated. About 3 months later it grew back a little, but was loose and lifted off like a Mickey Mouse cap. Lol.


----------

